# Seattle School District Tells Parents To Get Kids Vaccinated Or Not Return After Winter Break



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 29, 2019)

*Seattle school district tells parents to get kids vaccinated or not return after winter break*
13Shares









Updated: 6:20 PM CST Dec 28, 2019





File photo

SEATTLE —
Seattle Public Schools is telling thousands of parents their children won't be allowed to return after the holiday break if they aren't up to date on their vaccines.

The school district sent letters warning families that their children must be in compliance with Washington vaccine laws by Jan. 8, or risk being told to wait in another room for their parents to come pick them up, according to Kiro 7.


Advertisement
The district is hosting three free vaccination clinics for families to bring their children to get caught up before school resumes. The first took place Dec. 27. The other will be Dec. 30 and Jan. 3, 2020.

The district also informs parents on its website about the policy.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 29, 2019)

I’m surprised Seattle would do this when they also turn a blind eye to homelessness and people shooting up/selling drugs in the street. Might as well let measles and chickenpox spread everywhere as well.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Dec 29, 2019)

They sent that email out at my school in September. Some of those kids were out for weeks getting their shots. 
Good.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 29, 2019)

Brwnbeauti said:


> They sent that email out at my school in September. Some of those kids were out for weeks getting their shots.
> Good.


I’m curious: Did you have any people who didnt return because they absolutely dont want to vaccinate? I’ve met some homeschooled families that homeschool because they dont want to vaccinate


----------



## Farida (Dec 29, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I’m curious: Did you have any people who didnt return because they absolutely dont want to vaccinate? I’ve met some homeschooled families that homeschool because they dont want to vaccinate


Yup. Here in California some parents pulled their kids out because of vaccinations.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Dec 29, 2019)

I wonder why they didn't do it at the end of the previous school year.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Dec 29, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I’m curious: Did you have any people who didnt return because they absolutely dont want to vaccinate? I’ve met some homeschooled families that homeschool because they dont want to vaccinate


Not to my knowledge. I’m in the south. More likely that the parents forgot.


----------



## LavenderMint (Dec 29, 2019)

My district has done this for as long as I can remember... usually end of October to beginning of November, I’ll be missing 4 to 5 children from my pre-k class, anywhere from a few days to a week or two. I do wonder if they furnish info on where to get the vaccinations; I know that we frequently have undocumented immigrants of different origins that won’t go certain places for fear of deportation.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 26, 2021)

This gone look like something else come Fall 2022.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 26, 2021)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I’m curious: Did you have any people who didnt return because they absolutely dont want to vaccinate? I’ve met some homeschooled families that homeschool because they dont want to vaccinate


This year I’m homeschooling my child since he is too young to receive the vaccine amongst other things. Too many reckless parents and I have lost trust in the school administration to do what is best for my child.


----------



## yamilee21 (Jul 27, 2021)

I missed this thread before, but New York State ended religious exemptions from vaccines for school children beginning in the fall of 2019. I have been homeschooling since about 2009, and have been part of various local homeschooling networks since then. Our homeschool groups got a huge influx of anti-vaxxers, many of whom had no desire to actually homeschool. A lot of them wanted to outsource their children’s education entirely (which legally isn’t exactly possible in NYS). In general, they were an extremely disruptive force in the homeschool community up until the pandemic began. And then they became worse, because many of them aligned with anti-maskers, and started inundating our homeschool group forums with extreme libertarian conspiracy theories. Now we have a bizarre situation in our homeschool community, where there is so much hostility and mistrust, and those of us who were long-term “lifestyle” homeschoolers are feeling alienated from our own groups.


----------



## nysister (Jul 30, 2021)

yamilee21 said:


> I missed this thread before, but New York State ended religious exemptions from vaccines for school children beginning in the fall of 2019. I have been homeschooling since about 2009, and have been part of various local homeschooling networks since then. Our homeschool groups got a huge influx of anti-vaxxers, many of whom had no desire to actually homeschool. A lot of them wanted to outsource their children’s education entirely (which legally isn’t exactly possible in NYS). In general, they were an extremely disruptive force in the homeschool community up until the pandemic began. And then they became worse, because many of them aligned with anti-maskers, and started inundating our homeschool group forums with extreme libertarian conspiracy theories. Now we have a bizarre situation in our homeschool community, where there is so much hostility and mistrust, and those of us who were long-term “lifestyle” homeschoolers are feeling alienated from our own groups.


Can you kick them out of your groups and disassociate yourselves from them? 

Why feel alienated from something good when they're the disruptive freaks?


----------



## yamilee21 (Jul 31, 2021)

nysister said:


> Can you kick them out of your groups and disassociate yourselves from them?
> 
> Why feel alienated from something good when they're the disruptive freaks?


Some of them have left the groups, or been invited to leave the smaller ones, but our groups are big… 200-500 members is not unusual, and they (different ones) just keep popping back up. The dynamics of our groups have changed, and since the community already tended to be somewhat transient, not much can be done, other than increasing moderation of the online aspects.


----------

